

New Hampshire is building a tech cluster in Boston’s shadow - dgallagher
http://www.bostonglobe.com/business/2012/08/11/new-hampshire-tries-build-tech-start-cluster/wL8FsNkeSCLgoDXvbsc2eO/story.html

======
lwhalen
I want to move to New Hampshire so very, very badly. The politics sit well
with me, the lower taxes sit VERY well with me, it's all-around a great place
to live. Unfortunately, I've found that the market for Linux sysadmins just
isn't as robust as it is in the greater Boston area. The article's quote "You
get a little bit of a discount when you hire employees in Manchester" may
sound good to employers, but it has the opposite effect on employees like
myself. I've got a Massachusetts-sized pile of college debt to pay down, and
therefor I need a Massachusetts-sized salary to be able to deal with it.

------
sprobertson
Note for other NH tech entrepreneurs: through this article I learned of an NH-
based "startup competition", and the application deadline is tomorrow:
<http://abihub.org/techout/>

~~~
livestyle
Love that NH is creating opportunities like this but the deal that is offered
for this techout is not startup friendly.

